# Public Announcement 4.12.06



## Janice (Apr 12, 2006)

Chelsea V. is no longer affiliated with Specktra.Net.


----------



## Life In Return (Apr 12, 2006)

Who is Chelsea V. ?


----------



## Janice (Apr 12, 2006)

Information on how Specktra.Net was started.


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 13, 2006)

What happened to her?


----------



## Janice (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolmnbv* 
_What happened to her?_

 
Her health is fine if that's what you're inquiring. If not, you have my apologies, but I'm not going to release any details.


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 13, 2006)

oh well, glad to hear she's fine (health wise), too sad she's no longer gonna be part of this, she was one of the first persons i met here. i wish the best for her wherever she is heading now.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 14, 2006)

Hmm... I don't understand why it's important to make it a public announcement? I was little lost as to whether she is no longer modding or if shes ok...But I do hope she's ok and happy wherever she goes!


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 14, 2006)

well thats a shame she no longer will be here with us... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But i guess for whatever reason it was to leave us, it was her choice


----------



## tarteheart (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm a newbie to these terrific boards, but other forums where I've been, the mod team is a very integral part of the community, and the members would definitely notice if an administrator had gone missing.  Better that everyone know, than be confused later, I think.


----------



## lovejam (Apr 14, 2006)

Aw, that sucks. I hope you guys are still friends and everything, though. I hope that's not the reason, I mean. I hate losing friends.

Well, good luck to her in whatever she does.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_Hmm... I don't understand why it's important to make it a public announcement?_

 

kali, a public announcement was made as there have been quite a few inquiries as to chelsea's whereabouts. this way, everyone will know.


----------



## Janice (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_I don't understand why it's important to make it a public announcement?_

 
The loss of a site Administrator may not be important to you, but is a milestone to be remembered in the history of the site. Communication with members when noteworthy events happen is important to me, and I am sure is important to those who enjoy this website.


----------



## mima (Apr 14, 2006)

i am sad to hear this news. thank you as always to those of you who work so hard to bring us this wonderful site. i visit it EVERY single day!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 16, 2006)

I wasn't trying to be sassy or anything... and it is news... it was just the way it was worded that confused me "no longe affiliated"... I just wanted to clear that up


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 17, 2006)

kali doll nobody thought u were being sassy!! no need to clear it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we just wanted to explain a little more


----------

